# I show you mine if you show me yours....... abstract latte art



## muffs (Apr 27, 2017)

Yeah I know I do not have the hang of it yet but I am trying. Any ways I rather like the outcome of the design so I am passing it off as an abstract tulip.

.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

muffs said:


> Yeah I know I do not have the hang of it yet but I am trying. Any ways I rather like the outcome of the design so I am passing it off as an abstract tulip.
> 
> .
> View attachment 26823


I don't partake in Latte Art (yet) so have nothing to offer in terms of photos.

If an overgrown garden can win the Chelsea garden show though, you still have hope....


----------

